# [H0] Green folded figure 8 layout



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Hello Happy Fellow Modelers !
I'm planning to build a small H0 folded figure 8 layout (48" x 40"). I'll use Trix C track (made in Germany). I'll run only one train at a time but that's not a problem for me. All your comments, advices and criticism are welcome. You can also laugh if you want...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing to laugh at. It presents a lot of scenic possibilities.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A bridge over a shallow channel would be cool, especially at the too where tracks are so close together. Plate girder maybe with a small stream or something. No need for a lake, it can disappear into a culvert somewhere inside the loops.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Will the crossover be at grade or elevated?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The two parallel tracks at the top look like they may be too close, especially if there is any overhang on the inner curve.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> The two parallel tracks at the top look like they may be too close, especially if there is any overhang on the inner curve.


No problemo ! I can run only one train at a time.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Fire21 said:


> Will the crossover be at grade or elevated?


This is a Marklin 3-rail AC crossover slightly modified for 2-rail DC use.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. I was just wondering if you were building flat or getting some elevation on the tracks. With it being flat you don't have to worry about easements and couplers unhooking.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve thought of building a small ho or n scale layout like this and dump as much detail as possible into it just to see what I can accomplish in a small space. As long as you don’t plan on running large 6 axle diesels or large steam locomotives you should be in good shape


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Make sure you put some sort of edges on that layout, Plexiglas or similar. Its a scale 350'+ fall to the floor in HO.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Jscullans said:


> As long as you don’t plan on running large 6 axle diesels or large steam locomotives you should be in good shape


I don't have any of them and probably never will...


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Thelic said:


> Make sure you put some sort of edges on that layout, Plexiglas or similar. Its a scale 350'+ fall to the floor in HO.


Very good idea !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Thanks for all your inputs folks. Much appreciated.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)




----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Found a few very interesting ideas for compact layouts:


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I like that Atlanta Central plan. The spur just above structure #5 could serve two businesses, or a business at the end and team track nearer the turnout end. Tram tracks are a great “spot anything industry.”
I don’t like the diamond though. I’d keep the interchange but cut the other track short as another industry spur or maybe a single stall engine house with an interior.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice find for small layouts, thanks for posting.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

OilValleyRy said:


> I like that Atlanta Central plan. The spur just above structure #5 could serve two businesses, or a business at the end and team track nearer the turnout end. Tram tracks are a great “spot anything industry.”
> I don’t like the diamond though. I’d keep the interchange but cut the other track short as another industry spur or maybe a single stall engine house with an interior.


The whole idea of the diamond is to make the illusion of an interchange. The top industries are served by one line, the bottom by the other. The connecting loop around the left side is really just there to give the option of continuous run, for operations you would probably ignore or block it.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> I like that Atlanta Central plan.


Me too. Very simple but very interesting.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

You don’t need a diamond for that though. It limits the cars that can be set out for each railroad. Get rid of it and you can fit 1 or 2 more cars per track. Actually would be more fun having the 2nd interchange in the opposite corner, opposed facing, leading to more run-around track use.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

The diamond represents the mainline of the two roads. Don’t store cars on them, that would be fouling the main!









Having removable cassettes with inbound and outbound trains attach to the edge of the layout would be a great use of the cross.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I guess we were looking at it differently. I was seeing 3 roads. The “Atlanta Central,” and interchange tracks with 2 other roads. I was still thinking in terms of a divider with two towns served by the “Central” road and interchanges in different towns miles apart. 
Both work operationally.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Hello Happy RR modelers ! *Breaking news !*
My project is no longer cancelled. Another wonderful green layout is on its way. Dimensions: 48" x 40"


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Someone get this guy a can of brown!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Something like these two bottles ?


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

I added a second coat of my favorite green paint and I'm extremely happy with the result.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> I added a second coat of my favorite green paint and I'm extremely happy with the result.


that is a nice green for sure !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

BigGRacing said:


> That is a nice green for sure !


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"It's not easy being green"
Kermit the frog.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks a lil slimy lol


J/k


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Conductorkev said:


> Looks a lil slimy


Absolutely not !


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

The track is laid and the dragons are back !


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> The track is laid and the dragons are back !
> 
> View attachment 577152
> 
> ...


At least their scales somewhat match lol


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)




----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

CHRlSTIAN said:


> View attachment 577545



Well maybe if you added more than just a circle you could possibly find enjoyment for a time


----------

